# Hunting leases in florida???



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

Has anyone heard of any clubs looking for members or even properties for lease in and around the area here in FL (Escambia, Santa Rosa, Okaloosa)???? I already have a small lease secured up in AL - but just not too thilled with what I have to work with, so I am looking for other options. Any leads will be greatly appreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Chuck you already have your Bama license and the deer are bigger in bama so why don't you join a lease near the state line in Bama. This one has a good land to member ratio: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/brewton-club-needs-members-68876/
Otherwise the only land I know is Westervelt in PCB. Did you re-up your lease?


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah James, we did re-up on the lease...just not feeling to good about it. My buddy is having $$$ issues and I personally do not want to have to foot the whole bill on plots so that someone other than me gets to hunt 'em! lol Plus, Lee saw what we are working with again this year...and I am not all that thrilled to say the least! lol 
Being that I am a single dad and my boy is 16 now - I would need to cover 2 license fees this year, plus the property and the food plots all by myself...so I was hoping for a Florida option as a backup plan! If I were to back out on the current lease (letting you know if I do, of course!) all we would lose is $11-12.


----------



## BANKWALKER (Aug 26, 2009)

luredinn posted this:

Clear Creek Hunting Club-on escambia river in chumuckla area, club membership needed if interested call 380-0450 ask for ron or leave messssage.

This is a muti yearmanage family orientated 8 point club with plantedfood plots


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

If your buddy backs out let us know and Lee and I would cover the 2/3 of all the $. Just let us know before planting season. I may hunt it 2 or 3 times. It needs a lot of work but it has some big boys and we have a tractor and all the attachments. If it's just you we may be able to work something out with you one our land if we can hunt there. We can just join the 2 if we can manage to hunt the same way. I would call you but I lost both of my phones and your # with it.


----------

